# Question about bringing food across border



## Retired-Veteran (Oct 29, 2011)

I have a sourdough starter that I've been using for a long time. 

Would this be allowed to be brought across the border in my cooler? Or would sourdough starter be one of the things not permitted? 

I really would like to bring it in the liquid state but I guess I could dry some out if that is the way I could bring it.

Any thoughts?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Maybe but I've never had anyone look in my cooler.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You'll probably have no problem, but you might dry a bit as insurance. We hope it survives! Haven't made any sour dough bread in years.


----------



## Retired-Veteran (Oct 29, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> You'll probably have no problem, but you might dry a bit as insurance. We hope it survives! Haven't made any sour dough bread in years.


Mr. RV,

I have a couple of loaves in my proofer right now as I write this. 

I made this starter from scratch myself, that was cheaper than ordering it over the internet and I know whats in it.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If my wife didn't have such an aversion to 'eating white foods', I would have made a starter myself. Every once in a while, I need a 'good bread fix'; although some of the local breads are quite good and we have a bakery just steps from the house. If the breeze is just right, it starts to smell pretty good about 4:30AM.


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

I also have never had my cooler inspected even when I got the red light. I would split it into two or three packages and hide it under something, under the ice, in with some cheese sticks etc and hope they don't find it all. I usually offer the kids who inspect coca cola or water from the smaller cooler in the front of my SUV and smile a lot. 

Also, just before you cross stick a ziplock in your pocket. Then toss it back in the cooler after the 21 K checkpoint.


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

*Importing sourdough*

Welcome Vet, and thank you for your service. We have crossed the border many times, by air and auto, and, though others might relate a different experience, we have never lost a single food item at the border. The intent of the customs agents seemed to be geared more toward protecting the Mexican economy than preventing the importation of any bugs. For instance, we lived in Alaska for many years and have imported salmon and king crab on many different occasions, including frozen, canned, smoked, etc. There was never a problem with the salmon or the crab, but we did undergo some very thorough searches. The agent was always very friendly, and explained that he was looking for shrimp, which is a local product. If I remember my days of Alaskan sourdough correctly, it really doesn't damage the product to dilute it a bit more with water. A coffee thermos, water bottle, etc, can serve your purpose easily. While any attempt to deceive is probably on the wrong side of the letter of the law, the spirit of the law is not violated by what you are doing here. You don't seem to be troubling the environment or the economy, so, Bon appetit, or, as they say down here, Buen Provecho.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

It seems when I go through an agricultural checkpoint they just ask if I have any fruit or plants, once they looked in the ice chest, found nothing....good luck


----------



## tdemex (Aug 2, 2011)

I agree with all the posters. I've went from Monterrey to Laredo and bought many Christmas dinners, and Turkeys with all the trimmings. Never once, even been inspected a couple times, and No problems. Only once flying into Monterrey from Michigan and bringing Perch and Walleye, fish, a lot packed in Dry ice did I have a problem. I was installing an assembly line in Saltillo, (this is true) I told her we were putting together an old fashion fish fry for all the bosses and the Governor to show them how we do it in Michigan. Her eyes got real big and she passed me through! LOL! It worked out great....


----------



## Retired-Veteran (Oct 29, 2011)

tdemex said:


> I agree with all the posters. I've went from Monterrey to Laredo and bought many Christmas dinners, and Turkeys with all the trimmings. Never once, even been inspected a couple times, and No problems. Only once flying into Monterrey from Michigan and bringing Perch and Walleye, fish, a lot packed in Dry ice did I have a problem. I was installing an assembly line in Saltillo, (this is true) I told her we were putting together an old fashion fish fry for all the bosses and the Governor to show them how we do it in Michigan. Her eyes got real big and she passed me through! LOL! It worked out great....


LOL, Now thats funny! :clap2:


----------

